# LP's "Famous" Glazed Carrots



## LPBeier (Dec 15, 2013)

The word "famous" is in quotes in the title because it really isn't all that famous at all.

I made this recipe (from a local cookbook) long before I went to culinary school for my first Christmas dinner with TB's family two years before we were married.

They loved it and ever since the only thing besides a dessert I can bring is my "famous" carrots. I keep telling them, that I can bring other items but they want the carrots. I make gravy when I am there, but it is the carrots they love. I have elevated it ever so slightly changing up the mustard from regular yellow, but this is basically it.

*LP's "Famous" Carrots*

2 lbs carrots sliced 
1/4 cup melted butter
2 TBSP brown sugar
2 TBSP Dijon or grainy mustard
Salt and Pepper

Cook carrots in boiling salted water or steam them until tender crisp. Transfer carrots to a colander (or leave in steam insert and empty water from the pot.

Add butter, brown sugar and mustard to the hot pot and stir until combined and hot. Add carrots to pot, stir to combine. Season with salt and freshly ground pepper and serve.

Fresh parsley can be added to the butter mixture as well.

Maybe they will become famous for you too


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 15, 2013)

I will have to try this LP.   I sometimes add a little snipped fresh herb(s) or grated ginger in a lemon and butter sauce.    This looks like it will glaze nicely.    And  ta-da.  More affordable than buying hot house herbs out of season right now.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Dec 15, 2013)

Copied and pasted into Pepperplate.
Thanks LP.


----------



## Toffiffeezz (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks LP! I was looking for a glazed carrot recipe, and this sounds lovely


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 15, 2013)

That sounds delish LB and I'll give them a try.

I like to use baby carrots with a glaze of butter, honey, lemon juice and ground ginger.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 15, 2013)

Great way to dress up carrots!

Try swapping out the brown sugar and mustard for an equal amount of real maple syrup, delish!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 15, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> Great way to dress up carrots!
> 
> Try swapping out the brown sugar and mustard for an equal amount of real maple syrup, delish!


 
I do like maple syrup as a glaze, Aunt Bea.  It is very different from mine where the mustard, not the sweet is truly the star!


----------



## CraigC (Dec 16, 2013)

I'll have to try that with the mustard. I do my glazed carrots in one saute pan, start to finish. I put water, butter, salt and carrots in at the same time and cover. Over med-high heat. The water will evaporate, Steaming the carrots and leaving the butter. I continue from that point. Brandy or bourbon somehow finds their way into the glaze.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 16, 2013)

The brown sugar-mustard/honey-mustard also works wonderfully as a glaze for ham, and most pork products too.  Whoda thunk  it, a glaze that works for pork and carrots.  I wonder what else it would work with? 

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 16, 2013)

Honey mustard sauce is used for dipping chicken wings - not for me though.  Only ranch dressing makes it on my wings!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 16, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> Honey mustard sauce is used for dipping chicken wings - not for me though.  Only ranch dressing makes it on my wings!



Ya gotta try my Smouldering Thighs recipe.  You'll never want a hot wing again.  They would also be great with ranch dressing, after they are soaked in the marinade and cooked.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 16, 2013)

Sounds delicious Chief!

By the way, I have been savouring a block of Balderson 2 year cheddar and thinking of you!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 16, 2013)

LP, I just came home from Costco with a 10 lb bag of baby carrots. I'll be doing glazed carrots with at least 5 lbs for Christmas dinner, and I'll be testing all the glazing ideas on this thread with the rest of them. This sounds like fun. 

My 20 yr old grand daughter has recently decided she's now "Vegan" (sigh), so I would imagine she'll fill up on glazed carrots. I know she'll really miss my perfect scalloped potatoes she loved last Christmas.

Edit: I just remembered she doesn't do butter (dairy) either. Double sigh.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 16, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> LP, I just came home from Costco with a 10 lb bag of baby carrots. I'll be doing glazed carrots with at least 5 lbs for Christmas dinner, and I'll be testing all the glazing ideas on this thread with the rest of them. This sounds like fun.
> 
> My 20 yr old grand daughter has recently decided she's now "Vegan" (sigh), so I would imagine she'll fill up on glazed carrots. I know she'll really miss my perfect scalloped potatoes she loved last Christmas.
> 
> Edit: I just remembered she doesn't do butter (dairy) either. Double sigh.



Try coating a few with olive oil and then breading them with some dry seasoned breadcrumbs or Panko breadcrumbs.  Bake in a 350 degree oven covered with foil for 25-30 minutes, remove foil, bake another 10-15 minutes to crisp the crumb coating.  I like to split full size carrots in half lengthwise when I make these.  It would be more of a knife and fork item for a Vegan.

These wold work nicely on any leftover carrots from LP's original recipe.  Just coat the cooked glazed carrots in the crumb coating mixture and bake until heated through, without the foil.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh you're a life savor Bea!! Thanks so much....

That sounds just perfect and I'll make her very own casserole. I have just the thing for it.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 16, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Oh you're a life savor Bea!! Thanks so much....
> 
> That sounds just perfect and I'll make her very own casserole. I have just the thing for it.


I have to make a lot of things vegan because of TB's intolerances.  I use Good Earth spread - they have many different ones but the one we use is palm oil with no dairy or soy in it.  It actually tastes great (though is pricey).  I make a separate little casserole of the glazed carrots using this for him and he loves it.  When I make it just for us I don't use butter at all.

Aunt Bea, I have done the olive oil and (gluten free) crumbs version and we love that too.  Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 17, 2013)

Coconut milk is a good vegan substitute for milk in many cases.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 17, 2013)

We use coconut milk in almost everything!  It even makes great whipped cream.  Just put the can in the fridge overnight and then whip it up just before serving.  You can add vanilla and/or sugar or leave it plain.

I use it in most of my cream soups and sauces as well.


----------



## CatPat (Dec 18, 2013)

These carrots sound very good! We love carrots. I'll try this!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## dcSaute (Dec 18, 2013)

here's a dumb&simple glazed carrot method - don't know how 'original' it is but been doing it for years....

depending on carrot source, peel 
alternate:  good surface scrubbing

cut lengthwise into to medium thick strips - not a fine julienne - think shoestring potato size strips.

cut cross-wise into 4 inch / 10 cm lengths.

in a shallow pan, boil - lightly salted - until half-tender.

<<half-tender?
because they're going to cook some more and if cooked until tender, the subsequent cooking makes mush....>>

drain any excess water, add maple syrup.
the real stuff - not fake 'pancake' toppings.
'the real stuff' - yes, this is important

about 2 tablespoons / 30 ml per sliced up eight inch / 20 cm carrot

raise the heat; the maple syrup will begin to boil.
you see large bubbles at first.
as the bubble size decreases that is an indication the syrup is thickening.

thicker syrup = higher sugar content = higher bubbling temp = faster carrot cooking = mushy carrots if you push it too far.  

judging when to stop the water 'pre-cooking' of the carrots is the major trick to this technique.  

<<I've tried cooking from the start in maple syrup - the syrup goes too sticky / hard before the carrots are done....>>

it's pretty easy to judge the stickness of the final glaze while completing the cooking.  if the maple syrup is sticking to the (wooden) spoon, that's a smidge further than you wanted to go.

remember the glaze will thicken/setup/get harder with cooling.

other weirdness notes:

I prefer the dark amber maple syrups - the USDA Grade A/B etc is based on color - so thinking Grade A is "more better" is not a valid thing.....

tried this many times with round disk sliced carrots - methinks the strips work better.


----------

